# Chronic Illness Symposium at DePaul University



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

On May 22, 2008, the Chronic Illness Initiative at DePaul University in Chicago will host its FOURTH ANNUAL CHRONIC ILLNESS AND POSTSECONDARY EDUCATION SYMPOSIUM: LINKING CLINICAL AND EDUCATIONAL PERSPECTIVES IN SERVICE OF STUDENTS WHO HAVE CHRONIC ILLNESS.This all day conference is free to those pre-registering and CEUs are available. Please join our mailing list to receive information about the schedule, CEUs and other aspects of the Symposium by going to www.snl.depaul.edu/current/chronic.asp.


----------

